# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  پشت کنکور موندن کار درستیه ???

## oila

سلام. شاید خیلی ها از الآن درس رو گزاشتن کنار و یا دست و پا شکسته دارن میخونن چون که برنامه ریزی کردن واسه سال ديگه ! 
برای بچه های تجربي شاید قضیه يخورده فرق داشته باش چون شما انتظار یه رشته تاپ رو داری و فکر میکنی این دو ماه و خورده ای براش کافی نيست ! کاری به درست و غلطش ندارم ولی این که الآن شما بشيني و هیچ کاری نکنی تا کنکور به این دید که من نمی رسم هیچ منطقی نمی تونه توجيحش کن !

اما بچه های رياضي یه فرق بزرگ با تجربي ها دارن اونم این که اکثر اونا برای رشته رویایی شون درس نمی خونن بلکه برای دانشگاه تاپ برای رشته مورد نظرشان دارن درس ميخونن و یا این که اصن نمی خونن دلیلش هم دانشگاه های زیادی که وجود داره حتی بالاترین رشته ریاضی هم دور از دسترس نیست و خب بازار کاری نچندان خوبی هم در پی اون وجود داره اما بچه های تجربي گاهی فکر میکنن که اصن دانشگاه قبول میشن یا نه !
با این اوصاف شاید خیلی ها بخوان تو این رشته پشت کنکور بمونن و به دید خیلی ها با این کار دارن بیکاری خودشون رو یک سال عقب میندازن ! اما نظر شما در مورد پشت کنکور موندن چیه ? چه مزایا و چه معایبی داره ?? اصلا به نظر شما تفاوت های که تو پذیرش این دو رشته ذکر شد درست هست یا نه ? و این که پشت کنکور موندن بنظرتون برای همه راه ساز هست یا بستگی به اون فرد داره ?
خلاصه ممنون میشم اگه همه نظرشون رو بگن و به یک جمع بندی کلی برسیم ....

----------


## imaginedragon

بستگی به فرد و هدف هاش داره ... مثلا کسی که واقعا هدفش پزشکیه و آینده دیگه ای براي خودش نميبينه هر رشته دیگه ای بره ضرر ميکنه و این مورد پشت کنکوري باشه بهتره و همچنین  اوني که درست هدف یابی نکنه و نفهمه که چیکارش سال بعدم به مشکل ميخوره چه بسا همون رشته ای هم که امسال ميتونست قبول شه سال بعد نتونه ...
معمولا کسايي که این تیپ هستن به طیف  وسیعی رشته علاقه دارن مثلا براشون مدیریت و پزشکی و روانشناسی و ... ي چيزه ... چه خوب که همین الان تکلیف خودشون رو معلوم کنن 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## _AHMADreza_

اصلا بهش فکر نکن... خب تو بزاری برای سال دیگ الان چیکار کنی تلاش نکنی ؟
همه ی تلاشتو امسال بکن اگه نشد سال دیگ...

----------


## Mr Sky

*من ریاضی هستم . امسال حتما پشت کنکور میمونم چون بنظرم بجز چند دانشگاه برتر کشور بقیه ارزش رفتن ندارن.2-اگه یه دانشگاه خوب درس خونده باشی راحت تر میتونی برای ارشد و دکترا از دانشگاه های خارج از کشور پذیرش بگیری3-انگیزه بیشتری برای ادامه تحصیل و... داری4-امسال اصلا درس ریاضی رو خوب نخوندم  .بدون شک اگه امسال برم دانشگاه" هر دانشگاهی" چون ریاضیم ضعیفه  معدل لیسانسم کم میشه در واقع فقط وقتمو تو دانشگاه تلف میکنم5-ترمیم معدل
.
.
.*

----------


## KowsarDDC

*اگه کسی واقعا به خودش اطمینان داشته باشه که سال بعد رو بیشتر میخونه میتونه تصمیم درستی باشه*

----------


## Parniya

اگه‌درس خونی بمون
پشت کنکور موندن واسه کسی ک طول سال کنکور همیشه یکی باید پیدا شه انگیزه و امید واهی واسه درس خوندن بهش بده اشتباه محضه

کسی باید بمونه ک تلاششو کرده یا واقعا می خواسته تلاش کنه ولی شرایط واسش جور نبوده
ولی کسی ک از رو ناامیدی امسال رو بیخیال میشه احتمالش زیاده ک سال بعدش هم باز ناامیدی بیاد سراغش! و ب نتیجه نرسه
این وسط عمرش هدر رفته ک هیچ جوره قابل جبران نیس
صدق الله العلی العظیم :Y (593):

----------


## m a h s a

کسی که درس نخونده 100درصد پشت کنکورم بمونه نمیخونه...
انقد مطمئنم که حاضرم سرش قسم بخورم...
یه نمونش خودم...
دوستام خیلی گفتن اگه این چند ماه و نخونی به امید پشت کنکوری مطمئن باش بازم نمیخونی...
ادعام زیاااااد بووود گفتم نه جون و دل مایه میزارم میخونم...اینم نتیجه اش... :Yahoo (31):

----------


## oila

> *من ریاضی هستم . امسال حتما پشت کنکور میمونم چون بنظرم بجز چند دانشگاه برتر کشور بقیه ارزش رفتن ندارن.2-اگه یه دانشگاه خوب درس خونده باشی راحت تر میتونی برای ارشد و دکترا از دانشگاه های خارج از کشور پذیرش بگیری3-انگیزه بیشتری برای ادامه تحصیل و... داری4-امسال اصلا درس ریاضی رو خوب نخوندم  .بدون شک اگه امسال برم دانشگاه" هر دانشگاهی" چون ریاضیم ضعیفه  معدل لیسانسم کم میشه در واقع فقط وقتمو تو دانشگاه تلف میکنم5-ترمیم معدل
> .
> .
> .*


الان وضعیت درسيت چجوریه ? تراز قلم چی یا رتبه سنجش رو بگی کفايت میکنه

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> الان وضعیت درسيت چجوریه ? تراز قلم چی یا رتبه سنجش رو بگی کفايت میکنه


اینا همه بهونه توجیح برای درس نخوندن که مثلا سال دیگ روزی 10 12 درس میخونم... با این روحیه سال دیگ هم وضعیت همینه... مگه این که این چتد ماهی رو خوب بخونی ... بعد اگه نتیجه نگرفتی یه سال پشت کنکور بمون و من بهت قول میدم موفق میشی .. ولی اگه از الان بیخیال بشب مطمن باش سال دیگ هم همین *** میمونی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Maximus

باید عاقلانه تصمیم گرفت 
مثلا بنده خدایی سال اول کنکور میده میشه بیست هزار منطقه 
حالا بنده خدا بمونه برا سال بعد ؛ حالا بیست هزارشو میتونه به دویست تبدیل کنه !!!!
نهایتش میشه دوهزار 
اکثر بچه هایی پشت کنکور موندند عده ی کمی شون به موفقیت بالایی رسیدند 
پس بنظرم بی ارزشه واقعا تلف کردن عمر و انرژی هست 
پس پشت کنکور موندن یه انگیزه ی فوق العاده ی بالایی میخاد که عده ی کمی این رو دارند
ضمنا هیچوقت رویایی فک نکنید باید واقعیت رو سنجید طبق اون تصمیم گیری کرد

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط oila


الان وضعیت درسيت چجوریه ? تراز قلم چی یا رتبه سنجش رو بگی کفايت میکنه


قلم چی 3تا آزمون رفتم  دو تای اولی 5700 سومی 6300 ولی دیگه نرفتم چون هدفم فقط تراز بود و فصل ها رو با کیفیت نمیخوندم.......البته این وضعیتم تا بهمن  ماه بود.
.
.
پشت کنکور موندن بستگی به هوشت و پایه درسیت داره.
خیلیا پشت کنکور میمونن و موفق میشن خیلیا هم برعکس هیچ فرقی نمیکنن یا بد تز میشن.دلیل اصلیش میتونه هوش و پایه درسیشون باشه چون فکر میکنن با خوندن بیشتر وضع فرق میکنه در صورتی که سال بعد هم چند هفته میخونن ولی بعد که میبینن پیشرفت نمیکنن ول میکنن درس رو 
.
.
اگه فکر میکنی امسال به خاطر خوب درس نخوندن جا موندی و وسال بعد با خوندن میتونی رتبه عالی به دست بیاری حتما بمون.*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ahmadreza_mo


اینا همه بهونه توجیح برای درس نخوندن که مثلا سال دیگ روزی 10 12 درس میخونم... با این روحیه سال دیگ هم وضعیت همینه... مگه این که این چتد ماهی رو خوب بخونی ... بعد اگه نتیجه نگرفتی یه سال پشت کنکور بمون و من بهت قول میدم موفق میشی .. ولی اگه از الان بیخیال بشب مطمن باش سال دیگ هم همین *** میمونی 


قرار نیست از الان تا آخر کنکور 95 بیخیال بشه ...از الان  میتونه برای 96 بخونه
.
.
.
تو این دو ماه هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد..*

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام. شاید خیلی ها از الآن درس رو گزاشتن کنار و یا دست و پا شکسته دارن میخونن چون که برنامه ریزی کردن واسه سال ديگه ! 
> برای بچه های تجربي شاید قضیه يخورده فرق داشته باش چون شما انتظار یه رشته تاپ رو داری و فکر میکنی این دو ماه و خورده ای براش کافی نيست ! کاری به درست و غلطش ندارم ولی این که الآن شما بشيني و هیچ کاری نکنی تا کنکور به این دید که من نمی رسم هیچ منطقی نمی تونه توجيحش کن !
> 
> اما بچه های رياضي یه فرق بزرگ با تجربي ها دارن اونم این که اکثر اونا برای رشته رویایی شون درس نمی خونن بلکه برای دانشگاه تاپ برای رشته مورد نظرشان دارن درس ميخونن و یا این که اصن نمی خونن دلیلش هم دانشگاه های زیادی که وجود داره حتی بالاترین رشته ریاضی هم دور از دسترس نیست و خب بازار کاری نچندان خوبی هم در پی اون وجود داره اما بچه های تجربي گاهی فکر میکنن که اصن دانشگاه قبول میشن یا نه !
> با این اوصاف شاید خیلی ها بخوان تو این رشته پشت کنکور بمونن و به دید خیلی ها با این کار دارن بیکاری خودشون رو یک سال عقب میندازن ! اما نظر شما در مورد پشت کنکور موندن چیه ? چه مزایا و چه معایبی داره ?? اصلا به نظر شما تفاوت های که تو پذیرش این دو رشته ذکر شد درست هست یا نه ? و این که پشت کنکور موندن بنظرتون برای همه راه ساز هست یا بستگی به اون فرد داره ?
> خلاصه ممنون میشم اگه همه نظرشون رو بگن و به یک جمع بندی کلی برسیم ....


سلام عزیز
پشت کنکور 1 تا 2 سال عیبی نداره ولی بیشتر به نظرم ارزش نداره-عمرت حیف میشه-عقب میمونی
مزایا:فرصت کنکور دوباره-فرصت رشته خوب-عقب انداختن سربازی-.....//معایب:تلف شدن عمر-عقب ماندن-....
بله تفاوت ها تا حدود زیاد درسته
بستگی به فرد داره 100 درصد-کسی که میدونه میتونه رتبه بهتر بیاره و بهتر میخونه خیلی خوبه که بمونه
سلامت باشی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## aminyoohi

yeksal mondan doroste,,,vali bishtar az oon na......roohet parpar mi6

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> *
> قرار نیست از الان تا آخر کنکور 95 بیخیال بشه ...از الان  میتونه برای 96 بخونه
> .
> .
> .
> تو این دو ماه هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد..*


با این ذهینت هیچی نمیشی... جا داره یه شعر بگم... 
 ای برادر تو همه اندیشه ای
مابقی خود استخوان و ریشه ای
ور بود اندیشه ات گل، گلشنی
ور بود خاری، تو هیمۀ گلخنی

وقتی فکرت منفی و نا امیدی نمیشه کاری کرد...

----------


## comet97

قطعا به فرد بستگی داره
از خودم مثال میزنم!!!
وقتی تصمیم گرفتم پشت کنکور بمونم دلایل زیادی داشتم حالا بماند که بعد یه مدت به مرور فهمیدم یه تعداد از دلایلم خیلی بی ارزش بوده
اما بیشترین چیزی که نذاشت راضی بشم به یه رشته و دانشگاه نسبتا پایین این بود که آماده نرفته بودم سر جلسه کنکور.و توانایی من قطعا در حد اون رتبه نبود
نمیگم امسال قطعا زیر 500 میشم نمیگم زیر 1000.هیچ ادعایی ندارم باید دید کنکورو چطور میدم ولی مطمئنم هرچی بشه بهتر از پارساله
کلا اشتباه یا درست بودنش به خود فرد بستگی داره.وقتی پشت کنکوری میشی از جو مدرسه و معلما خیلی دور میشی.بیشتر تایمت تو خونه میگذره.شاید این باعث بشه یکم تنبلی کنی و حواست پرت بشه.باید واقعا یه انگیزه فوق العاده داشته باشی
ولی اگه کسی قصد پشت کنکور موندن داره اشتباه محضه که الان همه چیو ول کنه بگه استراحت میکنم از تیر یا مرداد شروع میکنم!!!
پشت کنکور موندن با رتبه 10 هزار خیلی بهتر از پشت کنکور موندن با رتبه 20 هزاره.یا موندن با رتبه 5 هزار خیلی بهتر از ده هزاره.اینو نمیدونم کی بهم گفت قبل کنکور.گوش نکردم.وقتی به حرفش رسیدم که دیرشده بود.حاضر بودم با رتبه ای حداقل هزار تا بهتر بمونم پشت کنکور تا...........
در کل باید تصمیمی بگیری که تا آخر عمرت حسرت نخوری.من احساس کردم اگه نمونم برا امسال تا آخر عمرم پشیمونم.الانم راضیم از پشت کنکور موندن

----------


## fantom

به نظرم هر کسی با توجه شناختی که از خودش داره باید تصمیم بگیره من تا بهمن میگفتم یه سال چیزی نیست نشد میمونم ارزششو داره اما الان میگم امکان نداره برای سال دیگه بمونم چون میدونم اگه سال دیگه بخوام بمونم 100درصد رتبه بدتری خواهم اورد،  من همین الانم از لحاظ روحب و جسمی داغونه داغونه چه برسه یه سال دیگه هم تو این شرایط بخوام بمونم شاید بعضیا بیان بگن هدف مهم تر از یه سال سختی کشیدنه،  اما به نظر من شما اول باید زنده بمونی بعد به هدفت فکر کنیپ.ن: زنده موندن فقط نفس کشیدن نیست …

----------


## Mr.mTf

> کسی که درس نخونده 100درصد پشت کنکورم بمونه نمیخونه...
> انقد مطمئنم که حاضرم سرش قسم بخورم...
> یه نمونش خودم...
> دوستام خیلی گفتن اگه این چند ماه و نخونی به امید پشت کنکوری مطمئن باش بازم نمیخونی...
> ادعام زیاااااد بووود گفتم نه جون و دل مایه میزارم میخونم...اینم نتیجه اش...


دقیقا...کسی که از It's Almost روز باقی مونده استفاده نکنه فقط با احتمال 1 درصد سال بعدش میخونه
اینو من ریش سفید میگم
میگن 21 روز واسه عادت کافیه
حالا تو 80 روز طوری میشه به درس نخوندن عادت کرد که نشه حتی تو 12 ماه هم ازش اومد بیرون

----------


## laleh74

بستگی داره اون کسی ک میخواد پشت کنکور بمونه کی باشه.

مثلا من موندم تغییری ژرف تو زندگیم ایجاد شد.

واین بود که اینجا اومدم و دوستای جون جونی پیدا کردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Egotist

> بستگی داره اون کسی ک میخواد پشت کنکور بمونه کی باشه.
> 
> مثلا من موندم تغییری ژرف تو زندگیم ایجاد شد.
> 
> واین بود که اینجا اومدم و دوستای جون جونی پیدا کردم


من حاضر بودم 50سال پشت کنکور بمونم

ولی دوستای جون جونی اینجارو پیدا نمیکردم

=)

والا 

البته جز چندتاشون: دی

----------


## Lawyer

> من حاضر بودم 50سال پشت کنکور بمونم
> 
> ولی دوستای جون جونی اینجارو پیدا نمیکردم
> 
> =)
> 
> والا 
> 
> البته جز چندتاشون: دی


آره خدایی ضربه های شدیدی بهت زده :Yahoo (4): 




> بستگی داره اون کسی ک میخواد پشت کنکور بمونه کی باشه.
> 
> مثلا من موندم تغییری ژرف تو زندگیم ایجاد شد.
> 
> واین بود که اینجا اومدم و دوستای جون جونی پیدا کردم


تغیر تو مخالف با آرمان های کنکور :Yahoo (4): 
تغییر منفی بوده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## laleh74

> yeksal mondan doroste,,,vali bishtar az oon na......roohet parpar mi6


دقیقا همینطوره.. اگه این سایت نبود من الان سالگردِ روحم بود.

اینجا خیلی گفتم و خندیدم روحیم شاد شده

----------


## GUST

من دارم حسش میکنم ! خیلی عجیبه!  :Yahoo (21): تستایی که توی گاج یک صفحه توضیح داده رو روش هایی جدید براش یاد گرفتم که با چشم حل میکنم! 
خیلی عجیبه ! یادگیری دیروزم با امروزم زمین تا آسمون فرق میکنه!  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (21): 
حس میکنم اگر بمونم رتبه ام صدبرابر بهتر از امسالم میشه!

----------


## n1ma

خداوکیلی پشت کنکور موندن بهتر از این هستش که بری 4 سال از عمرت رو توی یه رشته بد بگذرونی
بعدش بیایی با یه لیسانس که به درد هیجا نخوره
........................................
من دوست خودم سه سال پشت کنکور بود تا آخرش *پزشکی* قبول شد

----------


## پریسان1375

> کسی که درس نخونده 100درصد پشت کنکورم بمونه نمیخونه...
> انقد مطمئنم که حاضرم سرش قسم بخورم...
> یه نمونش خودم...
> دوستام خیلی گفتن اگه این چند ماه و نخونی به امید پشت کنکوری مطمئن باش بازم نمیخونی...
> ادعام زیاااااد بووود گفتم نه جون و دل مایه میزارم میخونم...اینم نتیجه اش...


منم حرف مهسا ر تصدیق میکنم منم نخوندم پارسال به امید امسال

----------


## پریسان1375

من پارسال میونستم بخونم ورتبه درستی بیارم حداقل زیر ده هزار ولی نخوندم 
من پارسال هیچییی نخوندم و رفتم سر جلسه کنکور واقعا نخونده بودم به خدا رتبه ایم که اوردم خیلی لالا بود وقتی دیدم خندم گرفته بود از طرفی از طرفیم میخواسم گریه کنم از طرفیم میگفتم خدایا خیلی از من خنگ تر و درس نخون تر هست 
موندم به امید امسال ولی امسالم نخوندم وازه سروع کردم به قول امیان سرورپور کسی که ارزش دومتاه رو ندونه ارزش 12 ماه رو هم نمیدونپارسال دوماهو نم مونده بود به کنکور توی برنامه فرصت برابر ایمان سروپور گفت میشه یه صفر از رتبت توی همین مدت کم کنی یعنی مثلا بیست هزار بشه دوهزار من گفتم چرت میگه ولی دیدم که بچه هایی که خودن شد ولی من نخوندم
الان پشیمون نیستم تازه بعضی وقتا میگم بمونم باز ولی خیلی خرم اگه بمونم تازه مامان بابابم نمیزارن خلاصه که هیمن دوماه رو بخونین تا به چیزی که میخواین برسین  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (105): حداقل کسی که نمیگه مطلقا پزشکی و به رشته های پایین تر راضیه میرسه بخدا بخونینی

----------


## marsad

> *اگه کسی واقعا به خودش اطمینان داشته باشه که سال بعد رو بیشتر میخونه میتونه تصمیم درستی باشه*


در بیشتر موارد یه اطمینان کاذبه

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط پریسان1375


من پارسال میونستم بخونم ورتبه درستی بیارم حداقل زیر ده هزار ولی نخوندم 
من پارسال هیچییی نخوندم و رفتم سر جلسه کنکور واقعا نخونده بودم به خدا رتبه ایم که اوردم خیلی لالا بود وقتی دیدم خندم گرفته بود از طرفی از طرفیم میخواسم گریه کنم از طرفیم میگفتم خدایا خیلی از من خنگ تر و درس نخون تر هست 
موندم به امید امسال ولی امسالم نخوندم وازه سروع کردم به قول امیان سرورپور کسی که ارزش دومتاه رو ندونه ارزش 12 ماه رو هم نمیدونپارسال دوماهو نم مونده بود به کنکور توی برنامه فرصت برابر ایمان سروپور گفت میشه یه صفر از رتبت توی همین مدت کم کنی یعنی مثلا بیست هزار بشه دوهزار من گفتم چرت میگه ولی دیدم که بچه هایی که خودن شد ولی من نخوندم
الان پشیمون نیستم تازه بعضی وقتا میگم بمونم باز ولی خیلی خرم اگه بمونم تازه مامان بابابم نمیزارن خلاصه که هیمن دوماه رو بخونین تا به چیزی که میخواین برسین حداقل کسی که نمیگه مطلقا پزشکی و به رشته های پایین تر راضیه میرسه بخدا بخونینی


شما نخوندی ......دلیل نمیشه که هر کس پشت کنکور بمونه مثله شما نخونه...خیلیا موندن و خوندن و موفق شدن.......بعضیا هم مثل شما بیخیال بودن و حالا هم چون خودشون نتونستن  به بقیه میگن شما هم نمیتوند
.
.
.دلیلش چیه واقعا نمیدونم
تو همین انجمن خیلیا کنکور 94 کنکور دومشون بود  وموفق شدن..یکی از کنکور های 94 که رتبش 9000 شده بود امسال تو کانون ترازش 7000 هست
.
.
.پس لطفا فکر نکنین که عدم تلاش و موفقیت شما یک چیز کلی و حتمی بین همه هست*

----------


## پریسان1375

> *
> 
> شما نخوندی ......دلیل نمیشه که هر کس پشت کنکور بمونه مثله شما نخونه...خیلیا موندن و خوندن و موفق شدن.......بعضیا هم مثل شما بیخیال بودن و حالا هم چون خودشون نتونستن  به بقیه میگن شما هم نمیتوند
> .
> .
> .دلیلش چیه واقعا نمیدونم*


دوست عزیز چرا به خود میگری>؟؟؟؟من به شما کار ندارم اره دوست خودم سال اول 2000شد و مودن سال دوم رشته و دانشگاهی که میخواس قبول شد ولس پایه خوبی داشت شماهم بخون به من چه وا
یادش بخیر پارسال منم اگه کسی میگفت نمون تعصب داشتم میگفتم بع تو چرا اینجوری میگی تو نخوندی من میخونم هی یادش بخیر  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## marsad

> خداوکیلی پشت کنکور موندن بهتر از این هستش که بری 4 سال از عمرت رو توی یه رشته بد بگذرونی
> بعدش بیایی با یه لیسانس که به درد هیجا نخوره
> ........................................
> من دوست خودم سه سال پشت کنکور بود تا آخرش *پزشکی* قبول شد


بحث این نیست که بری یه رشته بد یا نری
بحث اینه که این 2/5 ماه رو درس بخونیم
و مدت کمی هم نیست. میشه خیلی کارا کرد
کسایی که 2ماه جمبندی میکنن مطالب رو از مهر دوره نکردن
کسی که الان بخاد مطالبو بخونه تا 2ماه دیگه کمتر یادش میره و میتونه 10روز آخر جمبندی کنه

----------


## marsad

> من دارم حسش میکنم ! خیلی عجیبه! تستایی که توی گاج یک صفحه توضیح داده رو روش هایی جدید براش یاد گرفتم که با چشم حل میکنم! 
> خیلی عجیبه ! یادگیری دیروزم با امروزم زمین تا آسمون فرق میکنه! 
> حس میکنم اگر بمونم رتبه ام صدبرابر بهتر از امسالم میشه!


این جور فکر کردنا فقط وقت هدر دادنه و بیشتر مضطربت میکنه
تو این 2/5 ماه درس بخون اگ رشته موردعلاقت رو نیاوردی خوذبخود میمونی سال دیگه

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط پریسان1375


دوست عزیز چرا به خود میگری>؟؟؟؟من به شما کار ندارم اره دوست خودم سال اول 2000شد و مودن سال دوم رشته و دانشگاهی که میخواس قبول شد ولس پایه خوبی داشت شماهم بخون به من چه وا
یادش بخیر پارسال منم اگه کسی میگفت نمون تعصب داشتم میگفتم بع تو چرا اینجوری میگی تو نخوندی من میخونم هی یادش بخیر 


به خود نگرفتم....فقطجواب منطقی به صحبتاتون دادم که یه وقت کسی تحت تاثیرش قرار نگیره....همین*

----------


## Masoume

اگ هدف داشته باشی کار درستیه...

----------


## KowsarDDC

> در بیشتر موارد یه اطمینان کاذبه


*همین اطمینان کاذبه که باعث میشه وسط راه بریده شن*

----------


## melis

الان ههر کی هر چی بگه اونی که بخواد بمونه میمونه!

ولی وقتی موند اونموقع به خودش میگه عجب غلطی کردم!!!! یکیشون هم خودم

----------


## Katrin

پشت کنکوری بنظرم فقط برای خر خونایی که زیر5kرتبشون شده عاقلانه است در غیر این صورت هدر دادن وقت و عمره

----------


## KowsarDDC

> پشت کنکوری بنظرم فقط برای خر خونایی که زیر5kرتبشون شده عاقلانه است در غیر این صورت هدر دادن وقت و عمره


*​نه،اینجوریام نیست*

----------

